# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  كوكب الأرض

## هيثم الفقى

هي أحد الكواكب السيارة التسعة التي تسير حول الشمس عبر الفضاء، ويتكون سطحها من التربة والماء والصخور ويحيط بها الهواء . وهي موطن الكائنات البشرية وأحياء أخرى عديدة وتعيش كل هذه الكائنات على ما يسمى بالقشرة الأرضية التي تتكون من الصخور. وعمر الأرض حوالي 4.5 بليون سنة. وهي الخامسة في ترتيب الكواكب من حيث الحجم

تدور الأرض في حركة دائرية حول محورها وتسير حول الشمس في الوقت نفسه، ويبلغ قطرها حوالي 13.000 كم، وتدور حول محورها في زمن قدره 23 ساعة و56 دقيقة و 4.09 ثانية، وتسير الأرض مسافة قدرها 958 مليون كم حول الشمس في زمن قدره 365 يوم و6 ساعات و9 دقائق و 9.54 ثانية، وتسير بسرعة 107.200 كم/س، وتبعد عن الشمس مسافة 150 مليون كم


السطح والغلاف الجوي 

الأرض عبارة عن كرة قطبها الشمالي الى أعلى والجنوبي الى أسفل وما بينهما منطقة وهمية يطلق عليها خط الاستواء. ويتكون السطح من حوالي 70% ماء، تقريباً كله محيطات. وتشكل اليابسة الـ 30% الباقية. وتمثل قمة ايفرست في اسيا أعلى ارتفاع في اليابسة (8.848م) ، أما أكثر بقعة انخفاضاً فهي منطقة البحر الميت بقارة أسيا بين فلسطين والأردن. ويتكون الغلاف الجوي من الهواء الذي يحيط بالأرض ويمتد حوالي 1.600 كم فوق السطح. ويتكون من 78% نيتروجين، و21% أكسجين، و1% أرجون وغازات أخرى. 




درجة الحرارة 

سجلت أعلى درجة حرارة على سطح الأرض 58ْم في منطقة العزيزية في ليبيا، بينما كانت أخفضها – 89.6ْم في محطة فوستوك في القطب الجنوبي، ومعدل درجة الحرارة السطحية 14 درجة مئوية 

توابع الأرض 

للأرض تابع واحد فقط وهو القمر 




كوكب المريخ



يعتبر كوكب المريخ أقرب كوكب الى الأرض حيث يمكن مشاهدة سطحه من على ظهر الأرض بوضوح ويظهر باللون الأحمر، ويقع في الترتيب الرابع من حيث بعده عن الشمس، اذ يبعد عن الشمس في أقرب موضع له مسافة 206.600.000 كم ومن ابعد نقطة من الشمس تبلغ المسافة 249.200.000 كم. ويبلغ قطر الكوكب حوالي 6.796 كم، وهذا أكبر قليلاً من نصف قطر الأرض وأقرب مسافة له عن الأرض 55.700.000 كم وأبعد مسافة منها 399.000.000 كم 

وبدور المريخ حول الشمس في مسار بيضي (اهليجي) ويستغرق نحو حوالي 687 سنة أرضية ليدور حول الشمس دورة واحدة. ويتم المريخ دورة كاملة حول محوره كل 24 ساعة و37 دقيقة 


السطح والغلاف الجوي 

يشبه سطح المريخ سطح الأرض بدرجة كبيرة، حيث نجد الأخاديد ومجاري الأنهار العميقة الشبيهة بالأنهار الجافة. كما أنه بالنظر من خلال التلسكوب نجد ثلاثة معالم ظاهرة وهي: مناطق بيضاء وأخرى داكنة، والقمتان القطبيتان، ولا توجد محيطات، كما يوجد بجانب خط الاستواء براكين كبيرة جداً ، أكبر وأعلى من البراكين في هاواي. ويتكون الغلاف الجوي للكوكب من ثاني اكسيد الكربون مع كميات صغيرة من النيتروجين والأرجون والأكسجين وأول أكسيد الكربون النيون والكريبتون والزينون، ويحوي جو الكوكب على كميات من بخار الماء 










درجة الحرارة 

نادراً ما تعلو عن درجة الصفر المئوي ، ولذلك يشك العلماء في وجود حياة على سطح هذا الكوكب. وعموماً فدرجة الحرارة تختلف باختلاف الفصول المريخية، فهي تتراوح بين –124 في ليل الشتاء، وسجلت أعلى معدل لها في الصيف الى – 31ْم. 

الكثافة والكتلة 

تبلغ كثافة المريخ أربعة أخماس كثافة الأرض، بينما تبلغ كتلته عشر كتلة الأرض، ونظراً لصغر كتلة هذا الكوكب فان قوة الجاذبية أضعف من الجاذبية على الأرض حيث تعادل ثلاثة أثمان كتلة الأرض فقط. 

توابع المريخ 

للمريخ تابعان فقط ، أكبرهما وأقربهما الى المريخ التابع فوبوس، حيث يصل قطره الى 23 كم، والثاني دايموس وهو أبعد وأصغر من الأول، ويصل قطره 10 كم. 




كوكب المشتري



كوكب المشتري هو أكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ويقع في المرتبة الخامسة من حيث بعده عن الشمس من بين كواكب المجموعة الشمسية، ويبعد عن الشمس في أقرب موضع له مسافة 740.600.000 كم وفي ابعد نقطة من الشمس تبلغ المسافة 816.000.000 كم. ويبلغ قطر الكوكب حوالي 142.984 كم أي ضعف قطر الأرض احد عشر مرة تقريباً. وأقرب مسافة له من الأرض 628.760.000 كم وأبعد مسافة منها 970.000.000 كم 

وبدور المشتري حول الشمس في مسار بيضي (اهليجي) وهو اسرع الكواكب دوراناً حول المحور، ويستغرق نحو 9 ساعات و55 دقيقة ليدور دورة كاملة حول نفسه. ويحتاج الى حوالي 4.333 يوماً أرضياً أي حوالي 12 سنة ارضية ليدور حول الشمس دورة واحدة


السطح والغلاف الجوي 

نتيجة لوجود طبقات السحب الكثيفة فيصعب رؤية سطح الكوكب من الأرض، ويعتقد الفلكيين أن المشتري كوكب مائع يتكون من الغازات. غير أن به بعض السوائل. ويحتمل أن يكون له لب صخري. ويتكون الغلاف الجوي للمشتري من الهيدروجين (بنسبة عالية)، والهيليوم، وكميات قليلة من الأسيتلين والنشادر والميثان والفوسفين وبخار الماء. 

درجة الحرارة 

يصل معدل الحرارة على السطح العلوي لسحب المشتري نحو – 148 ْم ، ولا يعلم العلماء درجة حرارة سطحه. بينما تصل درجة حرارة باطنه على بعد 13.000 كم من مركزه الى 19.000 ْم وهو يشع ضعف الحرارة التي يتلقاها من الشمس. وتكون حرارة قلبه المركزي 24.000 ْم. 








الكثافة والكتلة 

كتلة المشتري أكبر من أي كتلة لأي كوكب آخر في المجموعة الشمسية، حيث انها قدر كتلة الأرض 318 مرة، اما قوة الجاذبية فهي أكبر بكثير من جاذبية الأرض. وعلى الرغم من كبر كتلته الا أن كثافته منخفضة وتبلغ حوالي ربع كثافة الأرض 

توابع المشتري 

يوجد للمشتري 16 تابعاً معروفاً تعرف الأربعة الكبار منها بالتوابع الجاليلية نسبة الى العالم الفلكي الايطالي جاليليو، وهي تزيد أقطارها عن 3.100 كم. وللمشتري حلقة رقيقة حوله مكونة من الغبار الناعم ، وقدر سمكها بنحو 30 كم، وعرضها أكثر من 6.400كم 


كوكب زحـل



يعتبر زحل ثاني أكبر الكواكب بعد كوكب المشتري أكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية. ويبلغ قطر زحل عند خط استوائه 120.540 كم وهو يعادل عشرة أمثال قطر الكرة الأرضية تقريباً. ويمكن رؤيته بالعين المجردة، ويحيط به سبع حلقات رقيقة ومفلطحة تتكون من حليقات كثيرة متفاوتة تحتوي على كرات من البرد تدور حول زحل، وتعطي هذه الحلقات المتلألئة بألوان زاهية منظر رائع للكوكب، ويمكن رؤية هذه الحلقات بالتلسكوب. 

يأتي ترتيب كوكب زحل في الترتيب السادس من حيث البعد عن الشمس، وتبلغ متوسط المسافة عن الشمس حوالي 1.429.400.000 كم مقارنة مع الأرض التي تبعد عن الشمس 150.000.000 كم. وأقرب موضع لزحل عندما يكون قريباً من الأرض يكون على بعد 1.277.400.000 كم من الأرض. 

وبدور زحل حول الشمس في مدار بيضاوي ويكون له بعدان عن الشمس، أبعد نقطة عنها يكون على بعد 1.508.900.000 كم، ويبعد عنها عند أقرب نقطه منه 1.349.900.000 كم. وتستغرق دورة زحل حول الشمس 10.759 يوماً ارضياً، أي حوالي 29.5 سنة أرضية وذلك مقابل سنة واحدة لدورة الأرض حول الشمس. ويدور حول محورة مرة كل عشر ساعات وتسعة وثلاثين دقيقة مقابل 24 ساعة بالنسبة للأرض. ونتيجة لسرعة دورانه يحدث انبعاج عند خط استوائه وتفلطح عند قطبيه ولذلك يزيد قطره عند خط الاستواء بمقدار 13.000 كم عن قطره بين القطبين. 


السطح والجو 

سطح زحل عبارة عن طبقة ضخمة من الغاز كما يعتقد العلماء، ولكن يبدو أن للكوكب قلب داخلي صلب ساخن يتكون من الحديد والصخور، ويحيط بهذا القلب المركزي غلاف يتكون من النشادر والميثان والماء، ويحيط بهذا الغلاف غلاف آخر من الهيدروجين الفلزي المسال تحت ضغط شديد جداً، تعلوه طبقة من الهيليوم والهيدروجين المضغوطين على هيئة سائل شديد اللزوجة، يتبخر جزء منه بالقرب من السطح حول الكوكب ليكون غلافه الجوي الذي يتكون من (الهيليوم والهيدروجين). ولاتوجد امكانية لوجود أي من أنواع الحياة على سطح هذا الكوكب. 

درجة الحرارة 

نتيجة لميل محور زحل الى اتجاه الدوران حول الشمس فيؤدي ذلك الى اختلاف كمية الحرارة التي تصل من الشمس الى النصف الشمالي عن التي تصل الى النصف الجنوبي. ويستمر الفصل الواحد على زحل 7.5 سنة أرضية تقريباً. ولما كان زحل أكثر بعداً عن الشمس فان درجة الحرارة فيه تنخفض كثيراً عن درجة الحرارة على الأرض، ويبلغ متوسط درجة الحرارة على قمم السحب التي تغطي زحل (- 178ْم). 













الكثافة والكتلة 

يعتبر زحل أقل الكواكب في المجموعة الشمسية كثافة حيث تبلغ كثافته 1/10 كثافة الأرض، بمعنى أن قطعة من زحل سوف تطفو على سطح الماء وتكون اخف كثيراً من قطعة من الأرض مساوية لها في الحجم. بينما نجد أن كتلته أكبر من أي كتلة كوكب آخر في المجموعة ما عدا كوكب المشتري، وتبلغ كتلة زحل 95 مرة قدر كتلة الأرض ولذلك نجد أن قوة الجاذبية فيه أكبر قليلاً من جاذبية الأرض، فالجسم الذي يزن 45 كجم على الأرض يزن على زحل 48 كجم. 

توابع (أقمار) زحل 

تم اكتشاف مالا يقل عن 18 تابع لزحل بالاضافة الى حلقاته المحيطة به، وأكبر تلك التوابع هو القمر تيتان حيث يصل قطره الى 5.140 كم وهو أحد التوابع القليلة التي يحيط بها غلاف جوي، ويتكون غلاف تيتان الجوي من النيتروجين. 

الغلاف المغنطيسي 

أكدت البيانات أن لزحل مجالا مغناطيسياً قوي جداً وأقوى ألف مرة من المجال المغنطيسي للأرض. 
منقول

----------

